# L'arrêt du métier par beaucoup d'entres nous !



## angèle1982 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour je suis sur un site de vente de matériel sur un site connu ... et beaucoup partent à la retraite donc là c'est normal ! mais ce qui l'est moins c'est l'arrêt récurrent de plus jeunes ass mat avez-vous ce ressenti là ... la dernière a mis en cause sa puer sans doute lors d'un renouvellement et là je pense à Nanou91 ! voilà mon petit papotage du dimanche !


----------



## B29 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis de même avis que vous Angèle1982, de plus en plus d'assistantes maternelles arrêtent le métier.  Je pense que toutes les contraintes en sont la cause et les parents.
Et également, la vie de famille en prend un coup même si au départ le conjoint, les enfants sont d'accords mais avoir constamment des accueillis à la maison cela entraînent une saturation (jeux qui traînent, lits dans les chambres, les chaises hautes, barrières de sécurité et j'en passe....)
Mon agrément vient d'être renouveler pour 5 ans mais je me pose la question "est-ce que je vais continuer". Par moment, j'ai envie de côtoyer des adultes et ne plus parler "couches, 💩, etc...), de prendre ma voiture pour aller au travail le matin...
On peut également prendre comme exemple les travaux d'embellissement de notre maison que nous sommes obligés de faire quand nous sommes en vacances.


----------



## abelia (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, tout à fait d'accord, beaucoup de nouvelles arrêtent à causes de contraintes des puéricultrices et les plus anciennes attendent avec impatience leur retraite 🙄


----------



## Pity (31 Juillet 2022)

Il me reste encore 9 ans et pour l'instant pas envie de changer de métier
Je vais réduire dans un an à 3 acceuils au lieu de 4
Mes enfants sont grands, études presque finies ! J'étais à 4, pour ne pas empiéter sur le budget familial et budget vacances...
Mais il faut avouer que 4 ... c'est épuisant...pas une minute de pause même si sur 4 familles, seulement 1 n'a pas été cool cette année, mais j'ai bien su les recadrer

La vie privée ... énorme Impact même s'ils sont compréhensifs...cela pèse.

Chez moi, la moitié des ass mat seront à la retraite d'ici 5/6 ans, très peu de remplaçantes... certaines arrivent et repartent 4/5 ans plus tard

C'est déjà la pénurie
On nous réserve les places minimum 8/9 mois avant le début de l'accueil
Pour une fois... j'ai pu bien sélectionner mes futurs horaires mais je plains les parents car j'ai été dans leur cas, il y a plus de 20 ans


----------



## caninou (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
oui angéle1982 je l'ai remarqué aussi que beaucoup arrête le métier, a vrai dire je ne suis pas trop étonnée, car il y a pleins de raisons, comme beaucoup de contraintes imposées, mais je pense que la super reconnaissance que l'on a eu durant le COVID y a beaucoup contribué, certaines on continué d'accueillir et même de prendre des enfants hors agrément pour permettre au personnel médical de continuer à travailler, et aucune prime, contrairement a beaucoup de métiers qui on eu droit à un petit quelque chose.  Je pense que le manque de reconnaissance du métier est enterriné depuis longtemps, mais la période COVID a enfoncé le clou. Personnellement je suis en retraite dans 7 ans environ, donc je ne me prends pas la tête, mais si j'avais été plus jeune je pense que j'aurai certainement arrêté et fait, soit une reconversion soit retournée à mon ancien métier (l'architecture), il faut comprendre qu' à un moment le statut de 5ème roue du carrosse ça gonfle un peu.


----------



## Vava (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je n’ai jamais écrit sur ce forum mais je vous lis souvent.
Je me permets d’intervenir pour confirmer vos dires. J’ai travaillé au domicile des parents pendant 14 ans puis agréée en 2017.
Je ne me ferais pas renouvelée et j’entame une reconversion professionnelle dès septembre.
Ras le bol du manque de reconnaissance que ce soit des parents et des différentes institutions. Marre des demandes extravagantes des uns et des autres. Stop à toutes ces contraintes qui font que les plus de notre métier ne valent plus le coup.
Bref, mesdames je tiens à vous apporter tout mon soutien et à vous dire que je suis admirative que vous trouviez la foi pour continuer. Vous êtes très courageuses !


----------



## Vava (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
C’est la première fois que j’écris sur ce forum mais je vous lis souvent.
Je me permets d’intervenir pour confirmer vos dires.
J’ai travaillé pendant 14 ans au domicile des parents et je suis agréée depuis 2017. Je ne ferais pas mon renouvellement et je vais commencer une reconversion professionnelle dès septembre.
Ras le bol du manque de reconnaissance des parents et des institutions. Stop aux demandes exagérées voire illégales, des petits arrangements qui ne vont que dans un sens et des journées qui n’en finissent plus. Marre des contraintes à rallonge qui font que les plus de notre métier ne valent plus le coup.
Bref, mesdames je tenais à vous apporter tout mon soutien et à vous dire que j’étais admirative que vous trouviez la foi de continuer.
Et pour finir, un grand grand Merci pour tout votre savoir et vos conseils qui m’ont été fort utiles.


----------



## Vava (31 Juillet 2022)

J’ai posté 2 fois mon message désolée, on voit que je ne suis pas habituée 😉


----------



## Capri95 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Je songe aussi à une reconversion, j'ai 8 ans de métier ce qui n'est pas beaucoup comparé à certaine collègues du forum.
Peut-être encore 2-3 ans le temps que mon fils rentre au collège.
De part chez nous c'est pareil, les anciennes partent à la retraite et personne pour faire le remplacement.
Le métier est précaire, usant, fatiguant, stressant.. 😓😵‍💫
Perte a tout moment des contrats.
Toujours à rappeler les choses essentielles aux PE. 
Une chance sur deux de tomber sur des mauvais payeurs.. 
Misère avec pôle emploi
Qui travail 45h00 pour 700 euros - 800 euros par moi, nous n'avons pas le droit au smic, car nous travaillons chez nous, donc selon certain beaux penseurs qui font les lois nous n'avons pas besoin de gagner un smic.. nous ne faisons rien ! c'est bien connu ! 😴🤔
Nous passons en dessous des radars du code du travail.
Règlement de plus en plus contraignant, puéricultrices qui se prennent pour le nombril du monde, qui outrepassent leur droit.
La liste est longue, je comprend que le métier n'attire plus..


----------



## mater1975 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour , 
Pour ma part , j'arrête le métier aussi , au bout de 23 ans c'est avec la boule au ventre que je commençais la journée , ne plus voir la tête de certains ( je dis bien certains ) parents le matin qui n'ont aucune reconnaissance de notre travail va me faire un bien fou , je n'ai surtout plus envie de signer de nouveaux contrats ( il y a  des PE qui prennent des notes !! ) et prendre le risque de tomber sur les mêmes parents qui ne voient que leurs portes-monnaies avant le bien-être de leur enfant ! 
Les PE qui disent "je taime mon coeur " avant de les laisser alors que les petits sont supers contents de venir chez nounou .., ( comme si c'était le bagne ! A l'école aussi ils leur disent ça ! ), ou bien les PE contents que les vacances soient finies pour retourner chez nounou afin qu'elle sert la vis ... Non mais je crois rêver !
La liste des contraintes et bienfaits de quitter ce métier est longue alors juste quelques exemples  :
Être chez moi enfin ! En compagnie de mes animaux , et toc la puer !  
Sans tous les jouets qui traînent , le matériel dans toutes les pièces etc , les enfants difficiles , les retards des PE le soir,  Les PE qui laissent leur enfant malade avec 40 de fièvre alors qu'ils ne travaillent pas , les déductions de salaires alors qu'ils ont leur journée enfant -malade !
Le covid ! Là c'était le pompon ! la bonne blague ! 
Les visites des puéricultrices qui nous angoissent 2 mois à l'avance , 
J' ai entendu plus d'une ass mat se plaindre tout le temps pour ci pour là , pour des salaires de misère car pareil certaines d'entre elles sont au même tarif depuis des années , oui oui c'est vrai ! (3,00 net de l'heure voir moins ) pour un bébé ou un périscolaire ... Comment voulez vous que l'on soit tirées vers le haut !
La qualité principale pour ce métier : La Patience ( et beaucoup avec les parents ) ! 
Alors les ass mat qui hésitent à sauter le pas pour un autre emploi faites le !!!
Trop de responsabilités pour peu de reconnaissance dans ce métier !
Mais depuis que je connais la date de fin de mes contrats et que j'ai un autre emploi en vue , je suis d'un zen....
A celles qui continuent je vous souhaite beaucoup beaucoup de courage , ne vous laissez pas marcher sur les pieds du départ sinon les PE vous boufferont jusqu'à la moelle , blindez vos contrats ! pas de copain/copine ,  allez sur les forums comme celui ci pour des conseils !!! Moi j'ai trop donné , j'étais trop investie et en fait rien en retour , alors soyez professionnelle avant tout , pas d'empathie envers les PE mais beaucoup de bienveillance envers les petits c'est ce qui m'a fait tenir ! Bonne continuation à toutes et tous !


----------



## liline17 (31 Juillet 2022)

Dans les régions où l'on manque d'AM, il est plus facile de choisir ses employeurs, et si on on se trompe et qu'ils ne sont pas aussi respectueux qu'ils en avaient l'air, il est plus facile de démissionner, mais les conditions sont nettement plus difficiles quand il y a peu de demandes, dans ce cas, il vaut mieux chercher autre chose.
Je pense également que la PMI est le principal souci de notre métier, et que quand je prendrai ma retraite, je ferai un courrier au président du CD pour lui expliquer les abus de certaines.


----------



## Nanou91 (31 Juillet 2022)

Et oui Angèle, même si je ne fais pas partie des jeunes ass mat.
Je suis en vacances (congés, pas encore partie) depuis vendredi soir, je reprends les loulous le 29 Août (le jour de mes 58 ans, super le cadeau  😂 ).
La retraite je l'attends avec impatience, sans savoir du coup quand ce sera.
Je vais finir les contrats en cours... Et après ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tilokeziah974 (31 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, je vois de quelle site vous parlez. la responsable de ma PMI me l'a dit que beaucoup arrêtaient ou partaient à la retraite et que les prochaines années vont être compliqués pour les parents. 
Moi contrairement à vous toutes que je lis je débute dans ce métier (1 an) et je suis hyper contente vous parlez du peu de reconnaissance dans notre métier mais l'herbe n'est pas plus verte ailleurs dans mon ancien travail s'était pas mieux s'était ferme là arrête de te plaindre et bosse pour ce quoi je te paie (j'étais secrétaire médicale) et bien moi je revis depuis 1 ans alors cette je suis autant fatiguée parfois plus lol les parents pas toujours cool mais j'ai moins l'impression de passer à coté de ma vie de famille bref moi je suis contente d'avoir démissionné et de faire ce métier car si les parents nous le rendent pas bien les enfants eux oui au moins et pour moi c'est le principal.
si les parents me conviennent pas dehors désolé pour le loulou mais en effet je ne me laisserai plus faire car j'ai la chance d'être dans un endroit ou il y plus de demande que de place et ca va être de pire en pire alors les employeurs vont devoir nous chouchouter lol !
bref moi je suis heureuse de faire ce métier pour le moment je n'y vois que le positif


----------



## Popovdt (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour et bien moi malgré le peu de temps dans ce métier j'arrête
Je finis mes contrats dans 15 jours et au revoir
J'ai aimé ce que j'ai fait mais l'amplitude horaire, la non reconnaissance de certains parents, les nouvelles éducations qui ne respectent pas l'enfant ni les adultes, l'isolement, la fatigue.... La puer c'est juste une goutte dans mon grand vase 
Je m'en vais pour d'autres aventures mais je tire mon chapeau à toutes celles qui font et qui continuent ce beau métier


----------



## liline17 (1 Août 2022)

Pour l'amplitude horaire, dans les régions où l'on a le choix, on peut limiter, en arrivant ici il y a 2 ans, je faisais 7h30/18h, maximum, depuis quelques mois, je prend un mercredi après midi sur 2 (suite à des changements de 3 PE, j'ai imposé ce temps libre au dernier, car il me demandait des changements qui ne m'arrangeais pas).
Lorsque mes contrats en cours se termineront, je ne travaillerai plus le mercredi, dans 2 ans au plus tard, du coup, je pense que je serai plus motivée sur les 4 jours de travail, et pour avoir travaillé dans divers lieux avant d'être AM, je sais que l'herbe n'est pas plus verte ailleurs, au moins, on peut plus facilement imposer nos choix


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Et ben dit donc ça en fait des messages de ras le bol 

Alors moi je suis agréée depuis 2008
J'accueille maintenant 4 loulous avec une amplitude de 50 heures par semaine et je suis ravieeeee

J'ai encore pas mal d'années à travailler (16 ans minimum) et je ne compte pas  changer de secteur d'activité 

J'ai travaillé dans le commerce durant 11 ans avant d'être AM, et franchement il n'y a pas plus de reconnaissance croyez moi

Le chiffre, les objectifs mensuels, ils n'ont que ce mot là a la bouche
Et j'avais un salaire de misère, à peine plus que le smic 
Alors oui je travaillais 35 heures mais avec  2 heures de pose le midi et le soir je finissais à 20h00 à ça je rajoute 1 heure de transport matin et soir. 

Quand tout ce passait bien je rentrais à la maison à 21 heures 
Total 55 heures d'investissement 
Mère célibataire je n'ai pas vu ma fille grandir 

En étant AM 
J'ai vu mon fils grandir 
je gagne *Mieux *ma vie 
Double salaire voir plus 
Je profite des moments calmes pour faire ma paperasse mon ménage préparer le repas du soir plier mon linge etc... 
À 18 heures quand tout le monde est parti je suis tranquille. 

Je déjeune avec mon mari tout les jours car il rentre à 14h00
J'ai plus de congés et je les prends quand je veux (plus besoin de me battre avec mes collègues) 

J'ai que des parents employeurs super sympas 
En 14 ans juste 1 ou 2 avec qui j'ai eu quelques difficultés mais rien de bien méchant 

Donc moi je continue jusqu'au bout 
J'ai toujours autant de plaisir à accueillir les enfants le matin 

Et surtout, je choisis bien mes employeurs


----------



## abelia (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour, oui assmatzam je suis tout à fait d'accord. Moi j'ai 18 ans de métier et j'attends la retraite plus à cause de la fatigue et les douleurs dû à l'âge... Mais j'adore mon métier et je ne changerai pas 😏
Quand on peut choisir ses contrats c'est bien (mais tout le monde n'a pas cette chance) et surtout savoir 
S'imposer.


----------



## caninou (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour Assmatzam je suis d'accord pour les points positifs que vous venez de citer et j'ai eu les mêmes , mais malheureusement c'est bien à cause de ces points positifs que notre métier n'est pas reconnu. Ce qui provoque dans la vindicte populaire des phrases du type : "vous avez de la chance vous faites la sieste pendant que les enfants dorment, ce n'est pas fatiguant comme métier" ou alors " ce métier n'est pas valorisant, vous changez des couches toute la journée" encore une " vous n'avez pas de niveau d'étude, c'est pour cela que vous faites ce métier" avec ce cliché  j'ai même eu des PE qui me parlaient comme si j'avais deux neurones et le pire de tout c'est ceux qui pense que l'on est allongée toute la journée sur le canapé à regarder la télé. Donc, pour beaucoup c'est normal que l'on soient sous payé, voire pour certains PE même le peu qu'ils nous payent c'est du vol, quant aux heures que l'on se tape c'est normal aussi puisque "métier pas fatiguant". Je suis utopique mais j'aimerai que ce métier soit un peu revalorisé malheureusement ça passe par le salaire (4€/ h en moyenne n'inspire pas le respect) et pas seulement à coup de formation, histoire de faire changer un peu les mentalités et croyez moi, certains PE et certaines puer seraient certainement plus respectueux. Je fais partie de celles qui aiment leur métier et qui a un espoir utopique et voudrait que ce métier soit reconnu à sa juste valeur.


----------



## papillon (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Ici aussi nous sommes de moins en moins nombreuses, beaucoup sont parties en retraite et pas remplacées..
le point positif que j'y vois c'est que j'ai le choix de prendre ce qui me convient comme accueil !
Je te comprends liline17 de vouloir avoir tes mercredis off..  j'avais cette journée libre avec mes anciens accueillis et j'avoue que ça fait un bon break, c'était très appréciable
j'ai voulu reprendre à temps plein mais là je suis rincée de chez rincée en fin de semaine donc pour mes prochains contrats, ce sera de nouveau plus light (car je peux me le permettre financièrement parlant, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour toutes je le sais)

Pour celles qui arrêtent le métier, je peux comprendre car il faut sacrément savoir s'affirmer, ce n'est pas un métier facile, nous avons beaucoup de responsabilités, chose que certaines personnes oublient
Je suis assmat depuis longtemps maintenant et comme pour beaucoup d'entre nous, j'ai dû régulièrement recadrer certains parents c'est usant, à se demander si certains ont reçu une éducation 

Je n'ai jamais songé à arrêter car finalement, une fois les petits arrivés, les parents partent bosser, pas d'employeur sur le dos et je gère mes journées comme je le souhaite


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Août 2022)

Caninou ici 3 euros si on demande plus on ne revoit plus les PE (j'ai déjà essayé avec une prof j'attend encore son rappel !!!) et ils vont voir les collègues une est au minimum elle prenait même 1 euro il y a quelques années ... alors oui assmatzam vous vous faites de bons salaires mais je pense que c'est mieux en ville ou alors si toutes les ass mat d'un petit village prennent pareil mais là je m'égare je suis dans un doux rêve !!! bref merci à toutes pour vos messages et c'est bien la réalité qui saute aux yeux ce métier a du plomb dans l'aile ! courage à toutes et tous ... moi bientôt fini la retraite approche une autre vie sans jouets sans réveil sans contraintes ... je finis tranquillement avec des PE super chouettes bons payeurs etc... pas de prise de tête çà fait du bien de finir sur une note positive !!! 😉


----------



## Jess (1 Août 2022)

Pour ma part j’ai commencer le métier en avril de cette année et franchement j’en suis ravis pour le moment , je choisi mes contrats même si j’en est un qui n’a pas été facile sa commence a bien rouler …
Honnêtement j’ai fais 14 ans dans le commerce je devais signer pour être mandataire d’un grand groupe de déco mais lorsque j’ai vu le salaire pour le nombre d’heures travailler , plus de cotisations retraites et j’en passe et en réfléchissant bien de comment était mon patron lors de ma grossesse et tout j’ai pris mes jambes à mon coup et suis partie pour bosser dans une enseignée alimentaire bah franchement ma reconversion me convient carrément !!!
On verra d’ici quelques années


----------



## Popovdt (1 Août 2022)

Moi même en ne travaillant que 4 jours par semaine je fais du 6h45-20h mes enfants commencent à se plaindre que je ne sois pas presente pour eux.
Je suis la physiquement mais je ne peux pas m'en occuper pendant que je travaille
J'ai du prendre un rdv la semaine dernière heureusement que j'ai des pe en arrêt qui peuvent venir plus tôt les chercher sinon impossible de prendre rendez vous.
Bien sûr il y a de nombreux avantages le salaire est plus que bien quand on est agréée pour 4 et qu'on pratique un tarif correct (pour ma part 4€/h) pas d'impôts pour moi je peux aller chercher mes enfants à l'école ou quand ils sont malades...mais ce n'est plus suffisant pour moi devoir nettoyer tout le temps être au taquet les parents qui nous prennent pour moins qu'on ne l'est les enfants pareil, la maison qui ne nous appartient pas mais c'est Picwic moi je suis libérée depuis que j'ai pris la décision d'arrêter. J'ai conscience que dans chaque job il y aura des contraintes du manque de reconnaissance manque de salaire etc mais pour ma part j'espère m'épanouir davantage


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Il faut avouer que j'ai une équipe de pmi au top
Une puériculture géniale 

La chance de pouvoir choisir mes contrats 
La chance d'être sur une commune très prisée et des parents qui ne rechignent pas à payer 4,30€ net de l'heure 
D'avoir une chambre pour mes accueillis du coup pas de lit dans nos chambres pas de jouer qui traînent partout 
Le soir je range tous dans la chambre et je ne pense plus au travail 

Tous ça mis bout à bout me permet de prendre du recul dès que ma journée est terminée 

Sans oublié les loulous qui sont vraiment au top du top


----------



## NounouNat2 (1 Août 2022)

Assmatzam, je pense que nous devons avoir à peu près le même âge.
Agréée depuis 2004, je n'ai commencé qu'en 2006 (3ème grossesse annoncée et inattendue car endométriose grade 5). J'ai appris ce grand bonheur le jour de mon agrément !
Si l âge de la retraite n'est pas repoussée, je partirai dans 14 ans à peu près. J'ai eu quelques déboires dans ma carrière d'assmat, mais jamais d'impayés pour le moment (pourvu que ça dure !). Un taux horaire qui tourne autour des 3.50, des années ou j'ai galéré pour trouver des contrats, le téléphone qui ne sonne pas et des années ou je refusais de la demande.
90 % de mes contrats étaient sur 4 jours par semaine à ma demande. Cette année, j'aurai tous mes lundis et 6 semaine de congés minimum.
J'ai aussi fais le choix, lorsque mes 3 enfants étaient petits de n'accueillir que 2 enfants, alors que j'étais agréée pour 3. Je pouvais me le permettre, j'ai un mari qui a un emploi stable et un salaire correct. Dans ce métier, si on veut durer, il faut savoir lever le pied.Je suis consciente que toutes n'ont pas cette possibilité, que nous ne sommes pas tous égos et c'est bien dommage !
Aujourd'hui, j'ai en accueil 3 enfants, les miens sont ados, c'est plus cool.
Je n'aurai pas une grosse retraite, mais j'ai anticipé en mettant de côté cts après cts et en me faisant ma propre complémentaire.
Malgré des périodes de chômage et des périodes de petits revenus, je ne regrette absolument pas mon choix d'être AM et je continuerai jusqu'au bout si ma santé me le permet. J'adore mon métier et pour rien au monde je ne repartirai sur mon ancien job, qui m'avait conduit au burn out avec des envies de suicide


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Je suis de 1976
Je viens de faire 46 ans et j'ai commencé à travailler en 1994 le jour de mes 18 ans 
Je pourrais partir à la retraite à 62 ans 
Donc j'ai encore 16 ans à travailler 
Mais je pense continuer après l'âge légal si ma santé me le permet pour plusieurs raisons 

Mon mari ne sera pas encore à la retraite 
Et je toucherez presque 500€ net de plus en continuant 5 ans de plus


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Août 2022)

Avoir son mercredi c'est super çà permet les RV médicaux et autres ... pour moi cela s'est fait avec mes 2 derniers contrats il y a près de 4 ans et je n'aurais pas pu refaire 5 jours car qd on y a goûté on ne peut plus revenir en arrière ... une chose dont je n'ai pas pensé c'est de noter au niveau taux horaire qu'il soit revu à la hausse avec le SMIC (clause supérieure à la CCN signée des 2 parties) car là avec une telle clause et 4 hausses du smic en peu de temps c'est VALABLE ! moi je restais à mon taux horaire 3 euros pendant 3 ans alors un conseil n'hésitez-pas à le noter le PE accepte ou pas mais il signera en connaissance de cause ! conseil d'une vieille ass mat !


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

N'ayant pas épargner et n'étant pas propriétaire les 500€ de plus seront les bienvenus 
Mon mari a commencé à travailler très tard et n'a pas de gros revenus 
Ma retraite sera notre source de revenus principal


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

J'ai moi aussi une clause supérieure à la convention collective avec augmentation de 2% de mon taux horaire brut à date anniversaire contrat


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Août 2022)

Je suis agréée depuis 1997. J'ai fait une pose congé parental de 2 ans. J'ai eu une autre vie professionnelle avant mon métier d'ass mat et après mes études (bac +3). J'ai choisi cette nouvelle orientation professionnelle car je n'ai pas été satisfaite de la solution d'accueil pour mon fils aîné. Une ami enceinte m'a dit un jour : "j'aimerais trouver quelqu'un comme toi pour accueillir mon enfant quand je reprendrai le travail". Ça a été le déclic. Et l'enfant de mon amie a été mon premier accueilli. Avec le recul je ne regrette pas ce choix. Mes enfants l'ont bien vécu mais il est vrai que nous avons de l'espace à la maison et un grand extérieur. J'ai fait le choix de les faire manger à la cantine et de les faire aller à la garderie le soir et de ne pas travailler sur les vacances scolaires. Nous en parlons de temps en temps et ils me disent tous les trois n'avoir jamais "souffert" des contraintes imposées par mon activité. J'ai toujours eu des parents employeurs respectueux sauf pour 3 d'entre eux. Et un seul impayé (1 mois de salaire). Ce métier me permets de bien vivre. J'ai un revenu que j'estime correct. Mes renouvellements se sont toujours bien passés. Et si ce n'était plus le cas et bien bye bye. J'en profiterai pour reprendre des études. Le plus difficile pour moi est en effet de ne pas "faire marcher ma tête", de passer de longues journées sans tenir une conversation. Et je me lancerai dans mon projet  : ouvrir une maison d'hôtes. Ma passion outre les enfants c'est la décoration et la cuisine faite maison. J'ai toujours des idées d'aménagement et de déco. Et je suis une pro du bricolage.  Mais je pense que chaque profession à des avantages et des inconvénients. La solitude, l'incertitude de trouver facilement des contrats pour certain(e)s, le stress des renouvellements, le fait de devoir s'adapter sans cesse à de nouveaux employeurs, de nouveaux accueillis, le manque de reconnaissance cela peut être bien lourd à porter. Pour moi je m'épanouis toujours à pratiquer cette profession. Je peux et c'est une chance choisir mon rythme de travail et n'accueillir que sur des années incomplètes. J'ai donc des respirations. Le tout est de ne pas se perdre soit même.


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

@assmatzam
Tu dis que tu as commencé à travailler à 18 ans.
Sais-tu que si tu totalises plus de 5 trimestres cotisés avant tes 20 ans, tu peux entrer dans le cadre des carrières longues si tu a tous tes trimestres à 60 ans.
Même si je comprends bien que tu as des raisons financières pour aller plus loin que 62.
On ne va pas se leurrer que 62 ans, ça sera bientôt fini....
Quand tu as dit que ton mari ne serait pas encore à la retraite (avant de préciser que c'est parce qu'il devrait travailler plus longtemps), je me suis dit : "et allez, Assmatzam est une cougard et s'est pris un petit jeunot" 😂  😂  😂
Quant à ton estimation de retraite, ils se sont basés sur tes salaires actuels... qui se maintiendraient pendant encore 14 ans... Si tu n'as pas affiné l'estimation en signalant par exemple des revenus plus bas si tu envisages de lever le pied d'ici quelques temps; ça fausse la donne


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Août 2022)

Assmatzam c'est bien ce que je pensais pour avoir une retraite de ce montant-là (et tant mieux pour vous) il faut avoir de sacrés salaires c'est une certitude ! et oui nous ne sommes pas toutes égales au niveau tarif horaire et si rien n'est fait et bien il n'y aura plus beaucoup d'ass mat car la retraite n'est pas élevée bref ! mais j'avoue que 4 euros et plus de taux horaire çà fait rêver dans nos campagnes car oui les PE regardent leur portefeuille que l'on ne me dise pas le contraire !!! perso j'ai ma maison les travaux de rénovation sont bientôt terminés et oui après 40 ans on refait des choses !!! donc on vivra avec nos petites retraites mais je suis déjà habituée à faire avec ce que j'ai ...  😉


----------



## NounouNat2 (1 Août 2022)

Assmatzam, je suis de 1974 et j'ai travaillé à 20 ans. Si je pars à 62 ans, je n'aurai pas ma retraite complète, je continuerai peut être 2 ans de plus, mon mari y sera avant moi car plus âgé, alors il n'est pas certain que je continue. J'ai anticipé ma retraite depuis que je travaille, depuis mes 20 ans. Étant très peu dépensière (et le mot est faible), j'ai toujours économisé depuis mon plus jeune âge pour avoir une retraite complémentaire (conseil de mon entourage qui était avisé).
Catie, je rejoins ton témoignage, j'aurai presque pu l'écrire, si ce n'est pour le grand terrain (ici 500 m2 de terrain c'est paradisiaque !). J'adore aussi la déco et j'aurai bien aimé avoir une maison d'hôtes, mais il faudrait convaincre mon mari qui déteste tous les métiers liés à l'hôtellerie et à la restauration !


----------



## NounouNat2 (1 Août 2022)

*par contre, mes enfants ont "soufferts" de mon métier d'AM et ne ce sont pas génés pour me le dire, notamment au sujet de leurs chambres. C'est pour cette raison que nous avons fait cette extension. Quant à moi, je n'ai plus à monter et descendre les escaliers. De la fatigue et des risques en moins. Notre métier peut sembler envahissant pour notre famille et il ne faut pas le nier*


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Août 2022)

NounouNat2, tu peux décider de ne pas faire table d'hôtes. Juste les nuitées et les petits déjeuners avec des produits locaux et/ou maison. Pour moi, de toute façon, ce sera une activité complémentaire lorsque je serai à la retraite (si ma santé me le permet bien sûr ! Pour le moment, tout va bien ... Enfin, je crois 😉😁). Cela viendra compléter le montant de ma retraite. Et pourquoi pas commencer avant ... Ça, seul l'avenir nous le dira !


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

@NANOU mon mari est plus âgé que moi de 10 mois seulement 
Non, non je ne suis pas une cougard😂😂😂


----------



## Nany88 (1 Août 2022)

_Slt les filles 
Pour ma part j'ai 34 ans 2 enfants 14 et 8 ans, cela fait 8 ans Je je suis assmat. 
Actuellement je cherche à travailler à l'extérieur et j'ai trouver en crèche d entreprise 20 berceaux. 
Je pert  beaucoup financièrement et en vacs. 
Car j ai la chance d'être dans une ville où il t à beaucoup de demande malgré que l'on est 1 crèche familiale 1 mal, 1 crech collective une micro crèche 1,creche classique +1 crèche entreprise. 
Je pert financièrement, je pert mes mercredis, je pert mes vacs scolaire 1 semaine sur 2. 
Je n'ais pas e'core signé le cdi, je Sui e'core en pleine réflexion. 
Cela fait longtemps que je pense à travailler en extérieur je me dit il faut tenté et si cela ne me plaît pas je reviens en arrière assmat. 
La crèche ou je compte travailler est à 3 minutes à pied de chez moi.... 
Ce qui peut être bien c'est que 1 coup je suis du matin un coup de l'après midi, et donc je peut avoir des matinée cool ou des aprem cool 😎. 
À médité..... 
Mais je comprends tte cell qui veillent arrêter ma filles de 14 ans commence à montrer son agacement lorsque sa chambre est prise... Les lits prennent de la place. 
Mon fils de 8 ans me demande de le recup à 11h30 pr pas ma'ger à la cantine et quand je lui dit je ne peut pas je travaille il me dit maman il faudrais arrêter de t'occuper des autre enfants pour t'occuper de moi un peut, sa me fend le cœur... 
Il me dit sa la a 8 a's mais il me le disait déjà lorsqu'il était en maternelle... 
Voilà pourquoi j aimerais arêter aussi... 
Et le manque de considération des parents... Comme sa était do plus haut.... _


----------



## MES PETITS (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
C'est la première fois aussi que je poste mais je vous lis chaque jours depuis un bon moment.
Je suis dans les hauts de france, un petit village où ne nous ne sommes pas nombreuses mais où pullulent aux alentours les mam, crêches et micro.
Je suis assistante maternelle depuis 17ans et à plus de 10ans de la retraite...... 
Je rejoints chacune de vous sur les points négatifs de notre métier, 
J'aime mon métier, je me lève sans appréhension, parfois pour accueillir une petite à 6h15 et je me couche avec la satisfaction d'une journée bien remplie et épuisante parfois terminée bien tardivement (19h45).
L'amplitude je l'ai acceptée car je travaille avec des PE en profession libérale et d'autres postés. Des contrats dont les structures ne veulent pas.......
J'ai 5 employeurs car petits contrats obligent j'ai réussi à combler 1 temps plein avec 2 enfants.
Mais la majorité de mes PE sont très reconnaissants (les autres je ne leur fait pas de cadeau c'est tout), je prends plus de congés et tous les ponts pour décrocher un peu. Evidemment côté paie, mais ma santé avant tout ! 
J'avoue que des coups de mou j'en ai quelques fois, surtout tous les 5 ans après le passage de la puer qui me casse les bras. Elle est venue il y a 2 ans et quand elle a eu fini j'ai dis à mon mari, mes enfants et mes PE, dans 5 ans je renouvèle pas. A croire qu'elle est payée pour rayer les nounous des listes. 
Mais bon....... je ne sais pas.... il me reste 3ans pour réfléchir. Un jour, Un mois, Une année à la fois ! Belles et bonnes vacances à toutes et tous (moi c'est vendredi soir, je sais déjà que la journée sera interminable....), profitez bien de votre entourage, rechargez bien vos batteries et prenez soin de vous !


----------



## mafra (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour , Eh oui le métier va disparaitre ...Encore 2 ans et je serai en retraite , j'aurai pû partir le 1 janver 2022 mais j'ai décidé de ne pas lâcher les 2 petites filles que je garde avec super horaire  9h -16h  et parents sympas. Dans notre parc de 10 ass mat nous ne sommes plus que 3 et toutes avec les derniers enfants, pas une jeune ass mat en vue! Mais pas étonnant  avec tout ce que nous subissons ! Et puis toutes les crèches qui se construisent 3 autour de chez moi !.... Dommage pour les parents qui refusent les crèches car bientôt ils n'auront plus le choix ! ( je vis à Paris)


----------



## Jeanine1 (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
Je comprends et partage les ressentis de chacune, dur, dur d’être artiste surtout quand on est que figurant!
Ah Assmatzam, je comprends mieux ton amour pour le calcul, une déformation professionnelle de ton ancien métier qui nous rend d’énormes services. Encore Merci pour tes innombrables aides aux calculs
Pour revenir au sujet actuel, la non reconnaissance peut faire perdre effectivement la motivation mais quand on a goûté à autre chose avant, on ravale sa salive et c’est mon cas. J’étais destinée à la recherche en sciences de l’éducation (une vraie jungle! Ensuite, j’ai enseigné avec tous les avantages de vacances, je n’ai pas trop apprécié les comportements de certains parents d’élèves…je me suis complètement reconvertie en reprenant 3 ans d’études pour devenir éducatrice de jeunes enfants. Après quelques années en crèche, j’ai déchanté pour le non respect du rythme de l’enfant et la course à une rentabilité financière de la part du gérant de crèche privée…
Je travaille comme Assmat agréée depuis 2005. Comme Assmatzam, c’est moi qui choisi avec qui j’ai envie de travailler en expliquant le pourquoi du comment et qui accepte reste. Au début, j’ai eu beaucoup de mal à dire NON ( tu donnes le petit doigt et on te bouffe le bras entier.
Oui le Covid n’a rien arrangé, bien au contraire…Donc beaucoup de non reconnaissance. 
Seul le développement harmonieux et global que je vous au fil des années reste une reconnaissance pour moi et me motive à continuer pour les 5 ans qui me restent.
Courage à celles qui reste et bonne chance aux autres qui vont se reconvertir 
Excellente journée à toutes!


----------



## Jeanine1 (5 Août 2022)

Petite correction:
« Agréée en 2004 et non en 2005 »
Merci


----------



## Merlu33 (5 Août 2022)

*Caninou*: tu as résumé ce que j avais à dire...  j ai commencé en 2003 et j ai jamais aarreter... 
Je fais partie de celles qui aiment leur métier, voudrait que ce métier soit reconnu à sa juste valeur. Mais, je pense c est tout simplement impossible.


----------



## Merlu33 (5 Août 2022)

*Angele 1982* trop bien de finir sur les parents symp... moi il me reste 14 ans si j y arrive.
dans mon petit village, il reste 5 asmt... retraite, covid, etc . parmi les 5 qui restent, une collèque  m'a confier qu'elle aillait aussi arreter avant sa retraite... est à 3.40€ de l heure même avec les contrat de 15h par semaine.

une autre collègue qui m a fait la réflexion : je site:* "* moi je suis à  3.60€ de l'h pour tous les contrats, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu travail moins et tu veux gagner plus... même 80h par mois je prend 3.60€ toi tu  demande 5€  pour pourqoui ? ...*" *elle prend sa retraite dans 3 ans.*

courage à nous les collègues!*


----------



## kikine (6 Août 2022)

petite discussion avec ma voisine agréée depuis 1 an.. déjà dégoutée par les parents me dit qu'une fois son petit un peu plus grand elle arrêtera le métier... bizarrement suis pas étonnée...


----------



## Samantha6 (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour, moi je suis en phase de renouvellement, j'ai déjà posté un message sur l'entretien téléphonique que j'ai eu avec ma puéricultrice. 1h50 minutes, j'avais la bouche en paille. Des questions un peu farfelus, j'ai le sentiment que je devais justifier la présence de mon mari chez lui, la présence de mes enfants.. Elle insistait sur leur planing comme si ça devait rester fixe. Je lui ai expliqué que j'ai pas les planing du lycée et college et que même si je les ais ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont applicables. Il peut y avoir des exceptions. J'attends la deusieme partie de l'entretien qui sera chez moi en septembre. Je vais lui toucher un mot sur tout ses questionnements.. Je suis du 91 moi aussi. Et oui il y a beaucoup de départs, depuis le covid sur notre commune on est passé de plus de 300 assmat à 150 actuellement, pratiquement la moitié.


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Août 2022)

*@Samantha6 *
Sans indiquer la ville où tu es... tu es sur quel secteur du 91 (ou sans dire ta ville, juste la PMI dont tu dépends).
Par ce qu'à te lire, j'ai l'impression que nos puer sont jumelles. Et votre compagnon, et vous enfants.. et ceci..et cela...
Je viens de recevoir mon dossier de renouvellement. Il y a une question : "qu'attendez-vous de l'avenir ?"
J'ai bien envie de répondre : "la retraite".... 😂


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Août 2022)

J'adore ta réponse Nanou j'ai reçu le mien mais même pas jeté un oeil !!!


----------



## Rusty45 (7 Août 2022)

Bonjour
@ Caninou
Je rebondis sur ce que tu dis :je serais plus jeune je ferais une reconversion "
Après 14 ans assmat, j'ai décidé d'arrêter en septembre 2020, à l'âge de 58 ans bien tassés, j'ai fait une reconversion, animatrice seniors à domicile, spécialisée dans les maladies type Alzheimer, formation sur MOOC,et l'animation, j'avais déjà mon BAFA,et on connaît toutes le sujet... j'ai commencé en CESU en plein confinement,donc démarrage incertain, mais heureusement avec un montant journalier pôle emploi satisfaisant (normal travaillé longtemps à 4 accueils), j'ai fait bcp de com', auprès de professionnels de santé (flyers), ainsi qu'auprès des CCAS.
Actuellement je suis toujours en CESU et décroché un CDI dans l'accompagnement socio -educatif de la personne âgée...en mi temps, le concept me plaît énormément.
De plus je suis aussi formatrice pour adultes, pour partager mon expérience auprès des enfants, l'accueil,les soins,les activités, ainsi que dans l'accompagnement de la personne âgée..
Tout ça à partir de 58 ans,j'en ai 60 maintenant et pas l'intention d'arrêter.
Tout ça pour te dire, l'âge,bin,on a qu'une vie, autant faire ce qu'on a envie de faire avec la passion et la motivation..
Bien à toi et courage aux ex collègues


----------



## zelande (7 Août 2022)

Si tout va bien, dans 4 ans et 7 mois, je pourrai partir à la retraite, et, pour être franche, il me tarde !!!      Je suis agréée depuis 2008 et , globalement, s'il y a eu pas mal d'avantages, je regrette de ne pas avoir quitté le boulot d'assmat bien plus tôt.  Ici, peu de demandes, des pe qui regardent leur porte monnaie avant tout, par exemple, demander 3,85€ pour 46h par semaines et 37 semaines par an, en commençant à 6h45, tu as l'impression qu'ils vont mourir !!!!   Beaucoup qui  demandent pour X semaines et au moment de commencer, il y en a 5 ou 6 en moins. De plus en plus d'horaires atypiques.
Il y a quelques années, , je trouvais facilement du 8/17 ou 9/18, avec le mercredi et sur 44 semaines. Maintenant, c'est du 6h45/18h30, ou pire. Des demandes pour le samedi , même le dimanche. Et je n'ai plus ni l'âge ni la forme ni l'envie ( j'ai bossé 20 ans en décalé dans ma vie d'avant).
Je trouve les enfants de plus en plus difficiles, les parents de plus en plus ramollo envers leurs enfants et exigeants envers nous.
J'ai envie de retrouver ma maison rien que pour moi, à mon gout, arrangée comme je veux.
Oui, j'aurais 10 ans de moins, je laisserai tomber avec grand plaisir


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Août 2022)

Bravo Rusty pour cette reconversion qui vous plait beaucoup oui il faut oser vous l'avez fait c'est super ! vous allez donner confiance à d'autres qui sont indécises sur ce métier d'ass mat certaines sauteront le pas d'autres resteront c'est la vie mais comme vous dites on en a qu'une et il ne faut pas hésiter ! pour moi il est trop tard mais merci pour votre témoignage ...


----------



## Nounou1009 (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour, ça fait 12 ans que je fais ce métier,  ce n est pas toujours évident surtout avec les parents,, aucune reconnaissance on est à leur merci, au début je ne disais rien mais à force on s endurcit. J avoue que parfois j  aimerai tout arrêter, mais il me reste 10 ans donc je vais tenir le coup en espérant 
que les prochains parents soient comme ceux que j ai actuellement, car j ai eu des pe pas très sympas. Ce n est pas évident car c est un métier precraire, du jour au lendemain on peut nous arrêter les contracts , quand on est dans une zone où y a beaucoup de assmat c est pas évident. Bon on croise les doigts pour les années à venir et finir sereinement


----------



## nounoucat1 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour pour ma part c'est la boule au ventre que je tente de changer de métier.je ne peux plus travailler sereinement a mon domicile la retraite du mari a complément change la donne. Nous n'avons pas trouvé comment partager l'espace .
Ce n'est pas simple d'arrêter un métier qu'on aime et a 61 ans on n'est pas forcément très attendu dans le monde du travail. Hier j'ai reçu ma première réponse négative a une candidature spontanée. Je ne baisse pas les bras officiellement je suis en vacances ! 
A suivre .....


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Août 2022)

*@nounoucat1* 
A 61 ans tu vas bientôt être à la retraite. Est-ce que ça ne vaut pas la peine de faire un tout petit effort pour ton mari et toi pour tenir jusqu'au bout ?
Tu fais des candidatures dans quel domaine ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (9 Août 2022)

Je n'ai pas assez de trimestres pour la retraite .et je tiens absolument à me prouver que je peux travailler à l'extérieur. Je vais rechercher dans le service à la personne. 
Bonne journée !


----------



## Rusty45 (10 Août 2022)

Merci Angèle 1982
@nounoucat1 ...oui dans le service à la personne,tu as de grandes chances de trouver, c'est un métier où il y a bcp de besoins.
Bonne chance à toi !


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Août 2022)

Merci rusty


----------

